# Anyone still experiencing loss of video and sound, only see guide info?



## bulldog200024 (Jan 27, 2006)

I had this problem on a frequent basis for a long time, and their were many others here describing the same issue. This has not happened in a while, maybe the software upgrade fixed this problem?


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Only had it once or twice way back when, but lately the receiver has been behaving itself perfectly!


----------

